# Vancouver water pH value



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

I have tested the tap water recently and it seems the pH value in Vancouver tap water is slightly over 7. After searching the web, I found this article: Metro Vancouver Tap Water pH | watermatters

It says that in a couple of years, the pH will be raised to 8. I wonder what the impact to our fish tank would be?


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

the Seymour filtration plant has made a lot of things possible for vancouver's tap water. primarily reducing the need for the already minimal amounts of chlorine used. 

Given that we have virtually zero TDS in our source water something must be done to prevent pipe corrosion. a minute amount of soda is added to bump the pH with minimal impacts on overall TDS. As we have next to NOTHING in our tap water (even less than 99% of all bottled and "filtered" water) and on the ball retailers are suggesting buffering the water anyway, I wouldn't be concerned at all with this. The tap pH will often fall rather rapidly after being liberated from the pressurized water pipes. 

As a side note, buffering the water is VERY necessary corroded copper pipes are rather more toxic to animals than a few pH points


----------



## kbdeluxe (May 7, 2011)

I believe we have soft water here more than hard water. I always put water in a bucket open to air for 48 hours before putting in tank. Never had any problems with fresh water fish, cichlids, rainbows, tetras


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I always fill my tank straight from the tap, add some prime and have never had an issue with my discus.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

Discus are softwater fish, anything from soft water regions rightly do love our tap water. I keep dwaft cichlids. i buffer their water minimally to prevent pH swings. 

That said any animals raised in florida, asia and so on are raised in hard water and without buffering to some extent they will quickly perish due to osmotic shock in our tap water. Remember watching the balloons made from a semi-permeable membrane in highschool science class? where the hypertonic one burst and hypo tonic one shrunk? Thats essentially your fish. they need certain elements in the water, as do your plants inverts .. whatever. 

Vancouver has damn near pristine tap water, we are lucky to have it! anyone who's traveled will verify this. as far as the aquarium hobby is concerned, we can make all those europeans jealous breeding south american fish in tap water


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Most fish can tolerate a wide range of pH, but cannot stand sudden or constant fluctuation. I would concern myself more with KH (alkalinity). KH will determine how fast your pH fluctuates.


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

in victoria tap water is usually between the 6-7 range. however i am on well water and its 8+ our of the tap


----------



## mhlwang (May 11, 2011)

*COV - Water Sample Station Readings (Last Reading Update: April 2011)*

FYI

Waterworks, Engineering Services, City of Vancouver


----------

